# So..I am becoming a DirecTV installer.



## urnote96 (Apr 21, 2004)

I just got hired as a Directv intsaller and I have to go and train for a week....i cant wait....


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

good luck!!:up:


----------



## flakrat (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats, I'll bet that'll be a fun job.
BTW, since you're gonna be an installer, see if you can help me with this question 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=214308


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So...does the lobotomy come before or after orientation? 

But seriously, congrats.


----------



## Matt9876 (Sep 1, 2001)

Congrats!!


You will find out it's not an easy job.

Home runs are a pain.
Line of sight is a pain.
Brick and stone are a pain.
Home runs under a floor Big pain.

Good Luck !!


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

It must be VERY COLD in North Dakota climbing those roofs. 


> _Originally posted by urnote96 _
> *I just got hired as a Directv intsaller and I have to go and train for a week....i cant wait.... *


----------



## alphawave7 (Jan 24, 2002)

It'll sure be a challenge, but rewarding! Only have one word/recommendation:
Grounding

See DBSForums Grounding TechTalk 
and implement. 

Congrats!


----------



## TRADECARTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Everybody,i'm 20 And Want To Start My Carrier With Comcast Or Directv Installer. I Did Call To Directv ,they Tell Me To Became A Contractor I Should Had Certification Or Experience! Could Anybody Tell Me How I Can Get This Experience Or Certification ,thanks For Understanding.
Tradecarter


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

TRADECARTER said:


> Hi Everybody,i'm 20 And Want To Start My Carrier With Comcast Or Directv Installer. I Did Call To Directv ,they Tell Me To Became A Contractor I Should Had Certification Or Experience! Could Anybody Tell Me How I Can Get This Experience Or Certification ,thanks For Understanding.
> Tradecarter


Call all the local install companies and apply as a helper. Watch everything and learn and you are on your way.


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

TRADECARTER said:


> Hi Everybody,i'm 20 And Want To Start My Carrier With Comcast Or Directv Installer. I Did Call To Directv ,they Tell Me To Became A Contractor I Should Had Certification Or Experience! Could Anybody Tell Me How I Can Get This Experience Or Certification ,thanks For Understanding.
> Tradecarter


Stay in school. Learn to spell.  
Reading are good to.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Have fun doing the installs! I'd recommend you read around here to see what mistakes are made by other installers and avoid them.

Also might help to know a bit about the technology you are installing. The last 2 installers I have had experience with did not know much except how to do the install and call to activate.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

Throw away your wristwatch. Installers do not have any need to know what time of day it is.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rocketslc said:


> Throw away your wristwatch. Installers do not have any need to know what time of day it is.


Not true at all. If they have no idea what time it is, than statistically they would have to be on time (by accident) a certain percentage of the time. To achieve their perfect off-time record, they have to have a very keen awareness of what time it is.


----------



## HogarthNH (Dec 28, 2001)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Call all the local install companies and apply as a helper. Watch everything and learn and you are on your way.


This is called apprenticeship, and has a long standing history.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

urnote. you still an installer?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

newsposter said:


> urnote. you still an installer?


his last activity was 09-07-2006, I doubt he will see this question.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

...and he's probably too busy pooping!!


----------



## urnote96 (Apr 21, 2004)

yeah i am still an installer, not for premier though...we are all out of jobs...hahah


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so give us some good stories.  

Like working 8 hours to complete a job you get paid 50 bucks for and having a customer yelling at you. 

and are you aware of the tuner 2 problem on the hr20 with the 110 (which will be moot soon anyway)


----------



## vector1701 (Nov 15, 2004)

urnote96 said:


> yeah i am still an installer, not for premier though...we are all out of jobs...hahah


Actually, it would be cool to hear some stories....Like crazy people you havbe met out there installing DTV at their houses, the way some people live, etc...

Give us some of your best...top 5...


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

North Dakota? What a looser.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DougF said:


> North Dakota? What a looser.


what does the fact that he's not tight have to do with it?


----------

